
Scum of the earth: x-ray vendors - wpietri
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/fdorvf/scum_of_the_earth_xray_vendors/
======
wpietri
This was a roller coaster ride for me. At first, it's hilarious. Then
maddening. But now I'm just sad that quality software and good support can be
so irrelevant to commercial success. Where are the niches where that's not
true?

